# All Symptoms of Hyperthyroidism, Normal TSH and T4



## tromblee

Hello All,

I'd like some advice and support. Something's been going wrong with my health for the last several weeks. It got so bad I went to a clinic. The doctor took one look at me and diagnosed me with hyperthyroidism. I didn't know such a thing existed, but it's a textbook case from what I have read.*

The problem is, I got my blood tested and I came out totally normal. My tsh and free t4 were painfully normal--2.275 and 1.33 respectively. So the doctor (who initially diagnosed me) dismissed it as being "all in my head". I can promise you this is not true.

I don't feel well enough to get out of bed or take care of myself (and I live alone). I've had to miss three days of work this week and I don't have the money to retest. I am occasionally reduced to tears that they would tell me I'm imagining this. I've never felt like this in my life, and I don't know what to do.

Why would my levels be normal? It came on so suddenly that I assumed it was just an infection due to the severe cold I suffered in December...could it be cancer? Has anyone else experienced hyperthyroidism with normal levels? Is it dangerous to let this continue? What steps should I take? I am incredibly frustrated!

Thank you for letting me vent and giving any advice.
Liz

*(I have symptoms including but not limited to: increased urination, increased motility, shakiness, weakness, muscles burning and seizing up (as it's progressed), aches and pains all over, dry eyes with puffy lids, overheating, nightmares, insomnia, physical (not emotional) anxiety, trembling fingers, low-grade fever esp. in the afternoon, brain fog to the point I cannot function, insane hunger and then an inability to eat, and at times, a racing heart and very real sense that I am about to die. Pressing on my neck doesn't hurt but creates a dull ache radiating into my throat, neck, and ear tubes. Left side is slightly swollen. I've developed anemia within the last several days which sent me into something I thought was a pulmonary crisis when I climbed four flights of stairs. This began a couple of weeks after I had recovered from a rather nasty cold, which morphed into a bacterial sinus infection. It's been going on over five weeks.)


----------



## Andros

tromblee said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'd like some advice and support. Something's been going wrong with my health for the last several weeks. It got so bad I went to a clinic. The doctor took one look at me and diagnosed me with hyperthyroidism. I didn't know such a thing existed, but it's a textbook case from what I have read.*
> 
> The problem is, I got my blood tested and I came out totally normal. My tsh and free t4 were painfully normal--2.275 and 1.33 respectively. So the doctor (who initially diagnosed me) dismissed it as being "all in my head". I can promise you this is not true.
> 
> I don't feel well enough to get out of bed or take care of myself (and I live alone). I've had to miss three days of work this week and I don't have the money to retest. I am occasionally reduced to tears that they would tell me I'm imagining this. I've never felt like this in my life, and I don't know what to do.
> 
> Why would my levels be normal? It came on so suddenly that I assumed it was just an infection due to the severe cold I suffered in December...could it be cancer? Has anyone else experienced hyperthyroidism with normal levels? Is it dangerous to let this continue? What steps should I take? I am incredibly frustrated!
> 
> Thank you for letting me vent and giving any advice.
> Liz
> 
> *(I have symptoms including but not limited to: increased urination, increased motility, shakiness, weakness, muscles burning and seizing up (as it's progressed), aches and pains all over, dry eyes with puffy lids, overheating, nightmares, insomnia, physical (not emotional) anxiety, trembling fingers, low-grade fever esp. in the afternoon, brain fog to the point I cannot function, insane hunger and then an inability to eat, and at times, a racing heart and very real sense that I am about to die. Pressing on my neck doesn't hurt but creates a dull ache radiating into my throat, neck, and ear tubes. Left side is slightly swollen. I've developed anemia within the last several days which sent me into something I thought was a pulmonary crisis when I climbed four flights of stairs. This began a couple of weeks after I had recovered from a rather nasty cold, which morphed into a bacterial sinus infection. It's been going on over five weeks.)


Liz; the antibodies (blocking, binding and stimulating) keep the thyroid numbers in the normal range. They work against and with each other to stabilize what is going on.

The only way to get to the bottom of this is to have these antibodies tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

And while you do have low ferritin which is quite common w/thyroid disease, I sort of suspect that you had thyrotoxicosis as a result of climbing the stairs. Physical activity should be restricted in hyper persons when they are in the stage you are in. Just walking and "ordinary" little things you do every day are okay but could still stress you.

It's hard to breathe because the muscles supporting your lungs are having myopathy. All your muscles will if left untreated.

http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

It is extremely important that you get to a "better" doctor because untreated Graves'/hyperthyoid can be life-threatening. Especially if you are running a fever.

Thyoid storm symptoms...

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

And yes; you do have to be checked for cancer. RAIU (radioactive uptake) would be best; you need to know your uptake anyway.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Welcome to the board and I hope you find the information you need.


----------

